
Male Birth Control Pill Makes Another Advance - rm2889
https://www.webmd.com/sex/birth-control/news/20190325/male-pill-makes-another-advance#1
======
smn1234
fatigue, acne, headache, declines in sex drive sound like side effective women
also suffer when they're on the pill

